
Toward trusted sensing for the cloud: Introducing Project Freta - cpu_
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/research/blog/toward-trusted-sensing-for-the-cloud-introducing-project-freta/
======
Pick-A-Hill2019
Could I suggest altering the title to "Toward trusted sensing for the cloud:
Introducing Project Freta"

